# Opening a bar



## tigerpoeton

Ok this one is going to seem odd but basically my partner is intent on opening a strip bar in spain after much thinking about it, She has the money to do so and I could put in a fair amount, Does anyone know the licences needed?

Thanks


----------



## VFR

tigerpoeton said:


> Ok this one is going to seem odd but basically my partner is intent on opening a strip bar in spain after much thinking about it, She has the money to do so and I could put in a fair amount, Does anyone know the licences needed?
> 
> Thanks


No knowledge myself, but if I was contemplating something like this I would like to know if I was not treading on the toes of the local lads.


----------



## jojo

I would suggest your partner tries to open one in the UK first. That'll be easier and the language barriers wont be a problem. Once he/she's established the rules there, then maybe look to see if its possible in Spain. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tigerpoeton

jojo said:


> I would suggest your partner tries to open one in the UK first. That'll be easier and the language barriers wont be a problem. Once he/she's established the rules there, then maybe look to see if its possible in Spain.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, I think to be fully honest opening one in the UK would be a million times harder than in Spain due to the fact there are so many here and the people that own these kinda places over here dont like competition and I am certain many of them are dangerous people.

Im sure the Spanish have some powerfull people owning strip clubs but in Alicante I can only find one so in theory it should be much easier,

Would it be worth paying the Mayor a visit and talking to him directly maybe over lunch if we can get him?


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> Thanks Jo, I think to be fully honest opening one in the UK would be a million times harder than in Spain due to the fact there are so many here and the people that own these kinda places over here dont like competition and I am certain many of them are dangerous people.
> 
> Im sure the Spanish have some powerfull people owning strip clubs but in Alicante I can only find one so in theory it should be much easier,
> 
> Would it be worth paying the Mayor a visit and talking to him directly maybe over lunch if we can get him?


Trust me, it would be easier in the UK. Paying the Mayor a visit is not that simple even if you are fluent in Spanish. It wouldnt be his decision, He has to answer to the local and the national governments, just like the UK. Most of the coastal towns are "owned" by families, you couldnt even rent deckchairs on the beach without being "in" with these families!! Dont be lulled into thinking that Spain is a backward country, It isnt, there are far more rules, red tape and regualtions here than the UK. There are many dangerous people here too, its just that they are well hidden. As are any strip clubs

Jo xxx


----------



## tigerpoeton

jojo said:


> Trust me, it would be easier in the UK. Paying the Mayor a visit is not that simple even if you are fluent in Spanish. It wouldnt be his decision, He has to answer to the local and the national governments, just like the UK. Most of the coastal towns are "owned" by families, you couldnt even rent deckchairs on the beach without being "in" with these families!! Dont be lulled into thinking that Spain is a backward country, It isnt, there are far more rules, red tape and regualtions here than the UK. There are many dangerous people here too, its just that they are well hidden. As are any strip clubs
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok I thought it may work like that, In the UK opening one would be a failure for sure, Back to Spain though I know there must be red tape but do you know exactly what kind of licences and laws are in place?

As for the 'Families' it works like that in most countries it is just a case of getting in with them but it shouldnt be too difficult


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> Ok I thought it may work like that, In the UK opening one would be a failure for sure, Back to Spain though I know there must be red tape but do you know exactly what kind of licences and laws are in place?
> 
> As for the 'Families' it works like that in most countries it is just a case of getting in with them but it shouldnt be too difficult


Try it! I dont know the red tape, but you can bet your life whatever rules are in place in the UK, they'll be more complicated in Spain - thats how it is here. They're advised by the EU and then have to stick a few more rules to prevent corruption! You need to contact the local Ayuntamiento and ask them. They will be the ones who will say yes or no, but they'll have to take into account the national laws too

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> As for the 'Families' it works like that in most countries it is just a case of getting in with them but it shouldnt be too difficult


I have to ask, and I apologize if you think me rude; 
1. how old are you? 
2. what previous experience have you had in this direction.

If the venture is profitable ( and it is, because of the amount of illicit booze and drugs that can be sold in these places) then the Spanish 'Mafia' is certainly not going to let anyone set up in their territory. After all they are businessmen and if they see the need for this type of establishment then they will open one themselves.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tigerpoeton said:


> Thanks Jo, I think to be fully honest opening one in the UK would be a million times harder than in Spain due to the fact there are so many here and the people that own these kinda places over here dont like competition and I am certain many of them are dangerous people.
> 
> Im sure the Spanish have some powerfull people owning strip clubs but in Alicante I can only find one so in theory it should be much easier,
> 
> Would it be worth paying the Mayor a visit and talking to him directly maybe over lunch if we can get him?


Well actually, what you have written was going to be my reply more or less but talking about Spain! TBH I can't imagine any strip club in any country operating in an honest, upfront, non sleeze contaminated atmosphere. Perhaps that's naivity and watching too much telly, but I don't _*think*_ so. If that's what you want to get into, fine - but don't think dealing with licences, dodgy politicians, the police, local "families", and possibly irate neighbours is going to be easy, desirable or even a good idea. And, don't forget, people in Spain speak Spanish and in this kind of world you're likely to be dealing with Russians, Romanians and South Americans too!!!!!


----------



## tigerpoeton

JBODEN said:


> I have to ask, and I apologize if you think me rude;
> 1. how old are you?
> 2. what previous experience have you had in this direction.
> 
> If the venture is profitable ( and it is, because of the amount of illicit booze and drugs that can be sold in these places) then the Spanish 'Mafia' is certainly not going to let anyone set up in their territory. After all they are businessmen and if they see the need for this type of establishment then they will open one themselves.



Thanks Jo that is a good starting point 

JBODEN:

My age is irrelevant, As for experience without going in to much detail on a forum with strangers but I have a lot of friends with 'Families' if thats what we shall call it, All much older of course but I know how business works, I understand that some toes will be stepped on of course but its best to keep it all to a minimum, The mafia usually are fine with this sort of thing in their territory but just impose a small tax for themselves, This is how it usually works but I cannot say for sure if this is the case in Spain


----------



## tigerpoeton

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well actually, what you have written was going to be my reply more or less but talking about Spain! TBH I can't imagine any strip club in any country operating in an honest, upfront, non sleeze contaminated atmosphere. Perhaps that's naivity and watching too much telly, but I don't _*think*_ so. If that's what you want to get into, fine - but don't think dealing with licences, dodgy politicians, the police, local "families", and possibly irate neighbours is going to be easy, desirable or even a good idea. And, don't forget, people in Spain speak Spanish and in this kind of world you're likely to be dealing with Russians, Romanians and South Americans too!!!!!



I do realise the kind of people I would have to deal with on a day to day basis but thats my problem and to be honest I dont need any advice on that, What I do need though is whats the proceedure for selling alchohol in Spain? Also what about late night licences?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tigerpoeton said:


> I do realise the kind of people I would have to deal with on a day to day basis but thats my problem and to be honest I dont need any advice on that, What I do need though is whats the proceedure for selling alchohol in Spain? Also what about late night licences?


You said it.
Over and out!


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> As for experience without going in to much detail on a forum with strangers but I have a lot of friends with 'Families' if thats what we shall call it, ...


So, can we assume that you have no experience?


----------



## tigerpoeton

JBODEN said:


> So, can we assume that you have no experience?


What

How does that sentance make you think I have no experience?
If your talking about running a pub/club/bar I have no experience
As for dealing with shady people yes I have experience


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> What
> 
> How does that sentance make you think I have no experience?
> If your talking about running a pub/club/bar I have no experience
> As for dealing with shady people yes I have experience


Back to my point. Open one in England first, its easier!! You'll gain knowledge

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> What
> 
> How does that sentance make you think I have no experience?
> If your talking about running a pub/club/bar I have no experience
> As for dealing with shady people yes I have experience



I was actually trying to stay on topic i.e. asking about your expierience in running a pub/club/bar.


----------



## Tallulah

At the very least, you'll need a licencia de hosteleria. Check it out and then take it from there.

Be aware though that there are lots of "clubs" but not maybe as you know it back in the UK, offering this type of entertainment in Spain, but let's just say it goes a lot further.... So for your prospective clientele, you would be facing competition from those ahem....establishments....who offer a little more besides for a bit more cash.


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> At the very least, you'll need a licencia de hosteleria. Check it out and then take it from there.
> 
> Be aware though that there are lots of "clubs" but not maybe as you know it back in the UK, offering this type of entertainment in Spain, but let's just say it goes a lot further.... So for your prospective clientele, you would be facing competition from those ahem....establishments....who offer a little more besides for a bit more cash.


I've been trying to think of a polite way to say exactly that Tally:eyebrows:


----------



## Guest

Indeed! It's a bit pointless opening a strip club here unless it's a proper "club" in the Spanish sense of the word. I can't imagine a Spaniard being bothered to pay to watch someone tease them with a dance when you could pay a lot less and get the real thing up the road.

Only stripclubs I've ever seen have been catering for the stupid expat market who don't know any better


----------



## tigerpoeton

ShinyAndy said:


> Indeed! It's a bit pointless opening a strip club here unless it's a proper "club" in the Spanish sense of the word. I can't imagine a Spaniard being bothered to pay to watch someone tease them with a dance when you could pay a lot less and get the real thing up the road.
> 
> Only stripclubs I've ever seen have been catering for the stupid expat market who don't know any better


Well after a few of you have commented on the subject yes the club would meet any additonal requirements that the gents or ladies may have, It kinda goes without saying


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> Well after a few of you have commented on the subject yes the club would meet any additonal requirements that the gents or ladies may have, It kinda goes without saying



You need to come over and find out for yourself. Go to the town hall and ask them what the requirements are. See if you can get an appointment to see the mayor and ask him if its possible. I know in our area there are quite a few places where girls offer "other" services, I think thats legal, but employing them isnt - summat like that

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup, as I understand it you effectively have to operate as a hotel and the girls pay rent for the room. Most seem to just advertise privately and seem to do quite well so not sure why they'd bother losing most of their earning to some dodgy club owner


----------



## tigerpoeton

ShinyAndy said:


> Yup, as I understand it you effectively have to operate as a hotel and the girls pay rent for the room. Most seem to just advertise privately and seem to do quite well so not sure why they'd bother losing most of their earning to some dodgy club owner


Hey hey hey im not dodgy  

The benefit of working under a club is that it natuarally draws in customers who will drink and relax there, Its totally safe for them with security working at the club, Its clean and it could potentially double their income with the high influx or tourists and locals alike 

Remember there are many 'escorts' in the uk but it doesnt stop many many going to strip clubs so why would spain be different?


----------



## Guest

Different culture here remember.. people don't go to a Spanish club to drink and relax. They go there for one thing only, the girls may try and get you to buy a drink but only stupid tourists would bother


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> Hey hey hey im not dodgy
> 
> The benefit of working under a club is that it natuarally draws in customers who will drink and relax there, Its totally safe for them with security working at the club, Its clean and it could potentially double their income with the high influx or tourists and locals alike
> 
> Remember there are many 'escorts' in the uk but it doesnt stop many many going to strip clubs so why would spain be different?



Theres no point in going on about this. For heavens sake try it! Come over and see whether its financially and legally possible. Visit a few of the "brothels" and see how they're run! Let us know how you get on. Just dont underestimate the Spanish. The country maybe a corrupt one, but its a harsh one, they look after their own and its not backward!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Theres no point in going on about this. For heavens sake try it! Come over and see whether its financially and legally possible. Visit a few of the "brothels" and see how they're run! Let us know how you get on. Just dont underestimate the Spanish. The country maybe a corrupt one, but its a harsh one, they look after their own and its not backward!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, I can’t believe you are encouraging someone to run a brothel! I know you want to be helpful to expats but….please!! And, from what I hear it’s a total myth that these places are full of these, rich, happy hookers. They are usually poor, exploited, abused, or forced into prostitution, have drug issues, and are forced to work 24/7 while the owners cream off any profits… in short, not exactly happy bunnies! Which is probably why in Spain, they often prefer to take their chances on the streets. The girls may be well paid in the big strip clubs in the UK, but the set up here in Spain means that clients expect more from them here and so for the girls there is a bigger price to pay.


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> ... why would spain be different?



Maybe because all they have to do is go down to a spanish beach and get thrills at no cost (cheapskates!)


----------



## tigerpoeton

Caz.I said:


> Jo, I can’t believe you are encouraging someone to run a brothel! I know you want to be helpful to expats but….please!! And, from what I hear it’s a total myth that these places are full of these, rich, happy hookers. They are usually poor, exploited, abused, or forced into prostitution, have drug issues, and are forced to work 24/7 while the owners cream off any profits… in short, not exactly happy bunnies! Which is probably why in Spain, they often prefer to take their chances on the streets. The girls may be well paid in the big strip clubs in the UK, but the set up here in Spain means that clients expect more from them here and so for the girls there is a bigger price to pay.


Thats not all correct though, I havent said if my club will be a sleazy immigrant run place or an upper end classy joint using only the finest girls and on a good wage, Mine will be the second so its not exactly encouraging me to open a 'brothel' as you put it, It will be the sort of venue where businessmen can meet and will be an upper market one so I hope that puts your mind at rest


----------



## Guest

You can't pay them a wage!

Also you're missing the point of the way the brothels are run here.. there's no Spearmint Rhino with frills type places here.. it's functional and to the point, you go there for one thing only. If you opened such a place I really can't imagine you'd get any clients


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Jo, I can’t believe you are encouraging someone to run a brothel! I know you want to be helpful to expats but….please!! And, from what I hear it’s a total myth that these places are full of these, rich, happy hookers. They are usually poor, exploited, abused, or forced into prostitution, have drug issues, and are forced to work 24/7 while the owners cream off any profits… in short, not exactly happy bunnies! Which is probably why in Spain, they often prefer to take their chances on the streets. The girls may be well paid in the big strip clubs in the UK, but the set up here in Spain means that clients expect more from them here and so for the girls there is a bigger price to pay.



I'm neither encouraging or disencouraging anything. I'm simply trying to point out that sitting in the UK with grand (or not so grand) ideas is not achieving anything. Whatever someone is planning they need to make an informed decisions and know what they're up against, be it opening a brothel or a hifi shop! 

As for whether hookers are happy or not??? Some are some arent, some choose to, some dont?? Some make good money, some dont, some are good at it, some arent..... Just like any other job! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

tigerpoeton said:


> Thats not all correct though, I havent said if my club will be a sleazy immigrant run place or an upper end classy joint using only the finest girls and on a good wage, Mine will be the second so its not exactly encouraging me to open a 'brothel' as you put it, It will be the sort of venue where businessmen can meet and will be an upper market one so I hope that puts your mind at rest



Oh, that's okay then!  There are quite a lot of these "gentlemen's clubs" already established here. So I think you would have a lot of competition, not to mention hassle. I cant comment on the set up but I am not convinced the girls would really be having the times of their lives!!


----------



## jojo

tigerpoeton said:


> Thats not all correct though, I havent said if my club will be a sleazy immigrant run place or an upper end classy joint using only the finest girls and on a good wage, Mine will be the second so its not exactly encouraging me to open a 'brothel' as you put it, It will be the sort of venue where businessmen can meet and will be an upper market one so I hope that puts your mind at rest



Look, you havent a clue how things work in Spain, I dont know how much money you have, but I suspect you'd not only need 7 figures to get anywhere near to doing this, but you will also need the approval of both the authorities and the mafia - who, if they thought it would be profitable would have opened another one, they certainly wouldnt sit back and watch you taking their profits, nor would they do a deal, they'd just send you packing - if you're lucky!!! You cannot sit in the UK dreaming, you need to come over and find out how it all works here, cos we dont know and its obvious you dont either. The one draw back you will have without a doubt is that you are not Spanish. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Oh, that's okay then!  There are quite a lot of these "gentlemen's clubs" already established here. So I think you would have a lot of competition, not to mention hassle. I cant comment on the set up but I am not convinced the girls would really be having the times of their lives!!


Believe it or not, there are girls out there who dont mind prostitution! It can be good money if they're good and some of them prefer doing that and making good money, to working in a factory! Its not all sleaze, drugs and exploitation. Some women see it as exploiting those poor men who have to use them!

Jo xxx


----------



## Jewel003

Basically like JoJo says, check with the ayumiento in the area you are thinking of starting up in. Also, very good idea would be to personally go check out the area you want to start up in, and 'mingle' with the local 'families', get acquainted etc. Its usually easier to figure out what you can and cannot do if you are there yourself and 'in' with the local clubbing scene. 
Also, think of which type of clients you are marketing to, the locals or the expats, that will mean a different marketing approach, not to mention it will differ in times/months that your club would be open.(Something to keep in mind when calculating turnover/profits/etc)
Just my two cents,

kind regards,
Jewel




tigerpoeton said:


> Thanks Jo that is a good starting point
> 
> JBODEN:
> 
> My age is irrelevant, As for experience without going in to much detail on a forum with strangers but I have a lot of friends with 'Families' if thats what we shall call it, All much older of course but I know how business works, I understand that some toes will be stepped on of course but its best to keep it all to a minimum, The mafia usually are fine with this sort of thing in their territory but just impose a small tax for themselves, This is how it usually works but I cannot say for sure if this is the case in Spain


----------



## jojo

Jewel003 said:


> Basically like JoJo says, check with the ayumiento in the area you are thinking of starting up in. Also, very good idea would be to personally go check out the area you want to start up in, and 'mingle' with the local 'families', get acquainted etc. Its usually easier to figure out what you can and cannot do if you are there yourself and 'in' with the local clubbing scene.
> Also, think of which type of clients you are marketing to, the locals or the expats, that will mean a different marketing approach, not to mention it will differ in times/months that your club would be open.(Something to keep in mind when calculating turnover/profits/etc)
> Just my two cents,
> 
> kind regards,
> Jewel



Thank you Jewel. We need to get back onto the topic of opening a bar/club and that was my point. You need to know what you're looking at, what market you're looking at and work out some basic costs and feesabilites. As for the rest????? Best we dont think about that for the time being. Afterall its illegal to employ staff for "that" purpose lol. So lets not even "go there"

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> I'm neither encouraging or disencouraging anything. I'm simply trying to point out that sitting in the UK with grand (or not so grand) ideas is not achieving anything. Whatever someone is planning they need to make an informed decisions and know what they're up against, be it opening a brothel or a hifi shop!
> 
> As for whether hookers are happy or not??? Some are some arent, some choose to, some dont?? Some make good money, some dont, some are good at it, some arent..... Just like any other job!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes but it's not like any other job! Really, would you mind your daughters doing that? I don't believe for one minute that anyone who is genuinely happy and stable and together really gets involved in that world. Most have got issues, have come from abused or very poor backgrounds or very messed up rich ones. Lots of ones dont choose it, they get forced into it, especially in Spain. Its rife with drugs, crime and is a totally miserable and degrading life for anyone. It's so depressing that it's one of the few areas where young girls can find work in Spain these days. The OP was talking about opening a strip club but as everyone says in Spain it would really mean opening a brothel.


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Yes but it's not like any other job! Really, would you mind your daughters doing that? I don't believe for one minute that anyone who is genuinely happy and stable and together really gets involved in that world. Most have got issues, have come from abused or very poor backgrounds or very messed up rich ones. Lots of ones dont choose it, they get forced into it, especially in Spain. Its rife with drugs, crime and is a totally miserable and degrading life for anyone. It's so depressing that it's one of the few areas where young girls can find work in Spain these days. The OP was talking about opening a strip club but as everyone says in Spain it would really mean opening a brothel.


I obviously see it differently to you. I dont see it as degrading at all in the right environment, in fact IMO it can be quite empowering. However, the point is that the OP wants to open a bar, so we've given him advise. As to the prostitution thing - its illegal to employ them in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> Thank you Jewel. We need to get back onto the topic of opening a bar/club and that was my point. You need to know what you're looking at, what market you're looking at and work out some basic costs and feesabilites. As for the rest????? Best we dont think about that for the time being. Afterall its illegal to employ staff for "that" purpose lol. So lets not even "go there"
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo it's a real shame we lost contact with El Jefe(from the "other" place) this thread would have been right up his street, with him owning two bars and a couple of hotels in his time

to the OP hope you find your trip tomorrow informative and do let us known how it went


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> I obviously see it differently to you. I dont see it as degrading at all in the right environment, in fact IMO it can be quite empowering. However, the point is that the OP wants to open a bar, so we've given him advise. As to the prostitution thing - its illegal to employ them in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes I know you see it differently, Jo - so that means you wouldnt mind your daughters following that career path then? Empowering to sell your body for sex? I think that is definitely a myth. From all the women I have known involved in the sex industry and I have met a few, none of them have felt remotely empowered and I have heard a lot of stories. Of course, there was the case of the happy hooker who apparently lived on the Costa Del Sol - where else!  but she was supposed to have been a very rare eccentric type!


----------



## VFR

tigerpoeton said:


> Ok this one is going to seem odd but basically my partner is intent on opening a strip bar in spain after much thinking about it, She has the money to do so and I could put in a fair amount, Does anyone know the licences needed?
> 
> Thanks


Having read your other replies I would think that a local solicitor would know how to apply & obtain what you need.
You seem to have the "family" issue covered and I cannot see why a well run place would not give what some want, guess the mayor could be a regular for a little R&R


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Yes I know you see it differently, Jo - so that means you wouldnt mind your daughters following that career path then?


Hand on heart, if my daughters chose to that line of work and were happy and successful, then that would be fine be me!!! Their bodies, their choice!:focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Jewel003

Back u up on that Jo!

I agree that their are girls/women who do this work against their will and/or are a 'victim' of their past (though that should not be a reason), BUT.....there are many girls/women that do this work with a feeling of victory as they are getting paid for something most women do for free


----------



## tigerpoeton

Thanks all for the advice even the off topic stuff, It is all genuinely usefull as like its been said I have no experience of Spain and the culture, My opinion is that the Family thing is worldwide and not only exclusive to spain and somehow when I go abroad I usually end up making friends with these people, For example in Turkey I ended up in the 'back' of a club drinking with the people who ran the area whilst my friends were on the dancefloor making fools of themselves and that was just a holiday!!!!

I also know worldwide most mayors and politicians are happy to endorse anything that involves making them a little money and providing them a place for R&R as previously mentioned..

As for the girls I think jojo is right in everything she has said  yes some girls hate it some love it but all of you think of your workplace im sure some love it and some hate it, Thats the way it is in every job and dont forget thats all it is. A job.

Thanks for the advice on the original subject and yes tommorow should be insightfull and time will determine my path forward.

Thanks again all


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Hand on heart, if my daughters chose to that line of work and were happy and successful, then that would be fine be me!!! Their bodies, their choice!:focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


I am not sure I really believe you but anyway its the happy bit that I am really not convinced by. (They are the exception not the rule.) Everyone is free to choose but we want them to choose wisely, dont we? I dont believe if my son ever went into it, he would be happy deep down either. yes, for those few involved on the upmarket end of things, it may seem glamorous and they may get a superficial sense of self esteem with the large amounts of money they get but at the end of the day we havent advanced much if we set our sights that low. Most women in the industry are trying to get out of it, and want their daughters to have a better life than they had.
OK back to topic.


----------



## nigele2

Amazes me how open this forum is that not only is supporting prostitution accepted but also potential aiding would be criminals (before offering that prostitution is legal note references to bribery and extortion).

As for the joke that the girls enjoy it I think some watch too many films.

But it is just my personal view. I’ll leave you to enjoy it.

Adios


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> I am not sure I really believe you but anyway its the happy bit that I am really not convinced by. (They are the exception not the rule.) Everyone is free to choose but we want them to choose wisely, dont we? I dont believe if my son ever went into it, he would be happy deep down either. yes, for those few involved on the upmarket end of things, it may seem glamorous and they may get a superficial sense of self esteem with the large amounts of money they get but at the end of the day we havent advanced much if we set our sights that low. Most women in the industry are trying to get out of it, and want their daughters to have a better life than they had.
> OK back to topic.


I think jewel hit the nail on the head. Most women do it for nothing and with more than one person in their lifetimes!! I guess sex isnt so "special" to me as it is to you. I certainly dont see it as a male supremacy thing! As for prostitution, IMO Its not about glamour, degradation or morals , its a job just like any other. Those who are forced into it could just as easily be forced into slavery or hard labour - just as bad!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin

Let's be fair here, if the OP wants to dive into that market, with all the red tape and shady elements, so be it. At worst,another set of genes will be removed from the pool. I'm not convinced that this is nothing more than a "wind-up" At best someone is going to put a lot of money into the Spanish economy.
The morals of what he is proposing, so long as it stays within the law (flash english git with money to waste, is preferable to the russian mafia)
It has to be said that there are two well respected businessmen (Mr Gold and Mr Sullivan) who made their fortunes on the back of the sex industry (goldstar publications and ann summers and the daily sport).

If the lad makes a go of it, he may be able to insure his merc slk honestly. if not...well


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> I think jewel hit the nail on the head. Most women do it for nothing and with more than one person in their lifetimes!! I guess sex isnt so "special" to me as it is to you. I certainly dont see it as a male supremacy thing! As for prostitution, IMO Its not about glamour, degradation or morals , its a job just like any other. Those who are forced into it could just as easily be forced into slavery or hard labour - just as bad!
> 
> Jo xxx


No, you are missing the point, it is not just about a moral attitude to sex it is about believing in your self worth and knowing you have the ability to do something you feel is really worthwhile and fulfilling. There is a big difference between have lots of relationships and being woken up in the middle of the night to be "on duty" 24/7 etc. No I dont think its male supremacy, these days a lot of women are running the show. Though by all accounts, generally speaking, it is a hard, brutal world. I feel particularly strongly cos of the women I know in Spain who are suffering or have suffered in this industry. They have to close themselves off to what they are doing to survive, or have to turn to drugs.For a lot of people it _i_s slavery. There is a massive people trafficking business in women here too, so why encourage it?


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> No, you are missing the point, it is not just about a moral attitude to sex it is about believing in your self worth and knowing you have the ability to do something you feel is really worthwhile and fulfilling. There is a big difference between have lots of relationships and being woken up in the middle of the night to be "on duty" 24/7 etc. No I dont think its male supremacy, these days a lot of women are running the show. Though by all accounts, generally speaking, it is a hard, brutal world. I feel particularly strongly cos of the women I know in Spain who are suffering or have suffered in this industry. They have to close themselves off to what they are doing to survive, or have to turn to drugs.For a lot of people it _i_s slavery. There is a massive people trafficking business in women here too, so why encourage it?


Self worth is only an issue if you feel you're doing something bad and degrading, I'm sure if you're a beautiful woman with the knowledge that you are providing a valuable service and getting paid for it, then you'll have self worth, just like any other worthwhile job!. Maybe if the world lightened up on it all, the trafficking and degradation wouldnt be an issue!!

I'd liken it to working in a nursing home. There are some gruesome jobs to be done there, but if you're paid for it, praised and dont feel degraded then its a worthwhile job. On the otherhand, if you're having to do it cos finances and circumstances dictate, the pays poor cos your boss is creaming a lot off the top and theres no way out, then you're gonna feel pretty low and worthless 

Jo xx


----------



## tigerpoeton

I have to agree with Jo on this one, At the end of the day it is a job for many, Yes there are people forced into doing it but then there are indians and africans living in conditions far worse and doing jobs far worse but people dont seem to care about that so passionatly????

If a repuatable club can be opened where the girls enjoy their work and its a safe place to do their work that in itself is making an imporvement for their lives rather than risking life and limb on the unforgiving streets also lets not forget the people who love and I mean really love the job because they do exist!

My intention would be to have a class venue and even with the intention of having a ladies night with all male entertainers one or two days of the week, I think most of you percieve all of this as a disgusting dirty hellhole where all the women are sad and forced, Maybe the doubters should visit a decent one then comment on it I am certain your minds will be changed.


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> I have to agree with Jo on this one, At the end of the day it is a job for many, Yes there are people forced into doing it but then there are indians and africans living in conditions far worse and doing jobs far worse but people dont seem to care about that so passionatly????
> 
> If a repuatable club can be opened where the girls enjoy their work and its a safe place to do their work that in itself is making an imporvement for their lives rather than risking life and limb on the unforgiving streets also lets not forget the people who love and I mean really love the job because they do exist!
> 
> My intention would be to have a class venue and even with the intention of having a ladies night with all male entertainers one or two days of the week, I think most of you percieve all of this as a disgusting dirty hellhole where all the women are sad and forced, Maybe the doubters should visit a decent one then comment on it I am certain your minds will be changed.


was this not "your partner's idea"...... sorry I hate inconsistencies..... if it was her/his idea, why are we hearing what YOU plan?


----------



## Jewel003

Concerning the prostitution : I think we should agree to disagree, both sides have good reasons for thinking the way they do, and everyone is entitled to their own opinion based on those reasons.


Concerning the original question : He asked for advice and I think he got a lot more than he bargained for yet  yet I do think he also received productive information that can help him along.

In both cases, live and let live, learn and let be


----------



## tigerpoeton

dunmovin said:


> was this not "your partner's idea"...... sorry I hate inconsistencies..... if it was her/his idea, why are we hearing what YOU plan?


Because we are a couple therefore its just as much my plan as it is hers, We find thats the best way to work as a couple, Also it is easier for me to just say it like its me instead of having to say her/we all the time, Hope this clears it up for you


----------



## Jewel003

Gee whizz,

um..without sounding frustrated....what happened to helping out friends ? 

If he wants to check out what is needed to do this, even if he was just doing it for a friend and they weren't a couple, why would this be wrong ? 









dunmovin said:


> was this not "your partner's idea"...... sorry I hate inconsistencies..... if it was her/his idea, why are we hearing what YOU plan?


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> Because we are a couple therefore its just as much my plan as it is hers, We find thats the best way to work as a couple, Also it is easier for me to just say it like its me instead of having to say her/we all the time, Hope this clears it up for you


nope.sorry... can't go with that... you seek advice for you and partner and at best all your pis..posts have been about either circumventing or breaking the law


I THINK YOU ARE A WIND UP MERCHANT and whilst I've enjoyed the fairy stories.... do you think it's time to call it quits?
If you had the connections you claim, you wouldn't be asking us.they'd have given the deatils on how to get around the law.


----------



## tigerpoeton

dunmovin said:


> nope.sorry... can't go with that... you seek advice for you and partner and at best all your pis..posts have been about either circumventing or breaking the law
> 
> 
> I THINK YOU ARE A WIND UP MERCHANT and whilst I've enjoyed the fairy stories.... do you think it's time to call it quits?
> If you had the connections you claim, you wouldn't be asking us.they'd have given the deatils on how to get around the law.


Its a shame to see your still so ignorant and when I ask for advice from people you just seem to pop up with insults aimed at me or critisisng what Im saying, Again you have failed to read my posts, Although I have said I know people who deal with these things I have also said I know nothing about SPAIN, Neither of my posts are about breaking the law so please dont try and make me out to be a criminal when im not, I think if my posts bother/insult/wind you up then the best bet is when you see I have started a new topic just keep your nose out, Simple as that.

I have been polite but I dont need *you *to post anymore thanks.


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Self worth is only an issue if you feel you're doing something bad and degrading, I'm sure if you're a beautiful woman with the knowledge that you are providing a valuable service and getting paid for it, then you'll have self worth, just like any other worthwhile job!. Maybe if the world lightened up on it all, the trafficking and degradation wouldnt be an issue!!
> 
> I'd liken it to working in a nursing home. There are some gruesome jobs to be done there, but if you're paid for it, praised and dont feel degraded then its a worthwhile job. On the otherhand, if you're having to do it cos finances and circumstances dictate, the pays poor cos your boss is creaming a lot off the top and theres no way out, then you're gonna feel pretty low and worthless
> 
> Jo xx


Well I just dont buy it. Most psychologists would probably agree too that most
people who rent out their body are probably not very happy deep down, or in "denial" about some issue. Maybe your nursing background makes you feel like that about it but I believe the Belle du Jour's of this world are few and far between. I think working in a nursing home is a worthwhile job though and deserves the same kind of salary.
PS. Dont let OH see the "gruesome jobs" comment his ego will go into freefall! 

Tigerpoeton - you are making a big assumption (and an incorrect one)when you madethat comment about Indians and Africans - you are way off.
Maybe you really will open an upmarket place and have the best working conditions for your staff but I am sure its not gonna be an easy ride for you with so much competition.


----------



## tigerpoeton

Caz.I said:


> Well I just dont buy it. Most psychologists would probably agree too that most
> people who rent out their body are probably not very happy deep down, or in "denial" about some issue. Maybe your nursing background makes you feel like that about it but I believe the Belle du Jour's of this world are few and far between. I think working in a nursing home is a worthwhile job though and deserves the same kind of salary.
> PS. Dont let OH see the "gruesome jobs" comment his ego will go into freefall!
> 
> Tigerpoeton - you are making a big assumption (and an incorrect one)when you madethat comment about Indians and Africans - you are way off.
> Maybe you really will open an upmarket place and have the best working conditions for your staff but I am sure its not gonna be an easy ride for you with so much competition.


I think competition will be vast with both nationals and expats running night clubs, Bars and of course strip clubs but that is something almost every business has to deal with and yes it will be tough but any new business will be tough whatever the 'product',

As for the comment on India and Africa It is a fact that there are people in those places living much harder and degrading lives through no fault of their own just because they were born where they were, I speak first hand about Africa experiencing it myself, I cannot be so sure about India but if the documentaries are to be trusted then I would so in certain places it is the same so my comment isnt an incorrect assumption it is fact!

I am gratefull for most of the feedback this site has given me (Other than that of one seemingly jealous idiot) even the bad sides but thats all to be expected thanks again


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> I think competition will be vast with both nationals and expats running night clubs, Bars and of course strip clubs but that is something almost every business has to deal with and yes it will be tough but any new business will be tough whatever the 'product',
> 
> As for the comment on India and Africa It is a fact that there are people in those places living much harder and degrading lives through no fault of their own just because they were born where they were, I speak first hand about Africa experiencing it myself, I cannot be so sure about India but if the documentaries are to be trusted then I would so in certain places it is the same so my comment isnt an incorrect assumption it is fact!
> 
> I am gratefull for most of the feedback this site has given me (Other than that of one seemingly jealous idiot) even the bad sides but thats all to be expected thanks again


That fact I decide not to believe you niether makes me an idiot or jealous or ignorant, only sceptical:tongue1: If you intend to deal with Spanish authorties in a similar manner, your plan is doomed to failure.


----------



## tigerpoeton

dunmovin said:


> That fact I decide not to believe you niether makes me an idiot or jealous or ignorant, only sceptical:tongue1: If you intend to deal with Spanish authorties in a similar manner, your plan is doomed to failure.


Yes but you are not the Spanish authorities are you? I would really rather you didnt post on any of my threads anymore, I dislike everything about 'internet hardmen' who think its ok to go around being spitefull behind the safety of the computer screen, I wonder if you would be as careless to say these things to my face, I very much doubt it.


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> Its a shame to see your still so ignorant and when I ask for advice from people you just seem to pop up with insults aimed at me or critisisng what Im saying, Again you have failed to read my posts, Although I have said I know people who deal with these things *surely they don't contain their activities to the UK and will have knowledge of Spain*
> I have also said I know nothing about SPAIN, Neither of my posts are about breaking the law so please dont try and make me out to be a criminal when im not, I think if my posts bother/insult/wind you up
> 
> then the best bet is when you see I have started a new topic just keep your nose out, Simple as that.
> 
> I have been polite but I dont need *you *to post anymore thanks.


as I have already said, take that attitude with Spanish authorties, you're doomed. Take that attitude with the established "businessmen" in the same industry and you may just find yourself answering the question "is there life after death" unfortunately you won't be able to report back on that.

If all you want is postive feedback, carry on mate, but when it all goes S#$t faced, as it will, (because if your shady pals know nothing about Spain they will be in no position to help you), there will be hosts of people saying, "You were warned"


----------



## tigerpoeton

dunmovin said:


> as I have already said, take that attitude with Spanish authorties, you're doomed. Take that attitude with the established "businessmen" in the same industry and you may just find yourself answering the question "is there life after death" unfortunately you won't be able to report back on that.
> 
> If all you want is postive feedback, carry on mate, but when it all goes S#$t faced, as it will, (because if your shady pals know nothing about Spain they will be in no position to help you), there will be hosts of people saying, "You were warned"



Ok well if you want to put it like that then I dont think you are in any position to warn me as you have already told me your a retired transport manager!!!???

If anyone who has first hand experience of dealing with local businessmen and government then fine but you my firend are not that person, Again as I said I wont be taking that attitude with the Spanish but your are neither a 'Businessman' nor in government so I dont need to tolerate you bulls*it thanks.

Also what business is it of yours what my friends know of Spain, If its that important I havent even asked them about it so they may know about it they may not I cannot say without asking first,


At the end of the day mate I dont know you and you dont know me if you personally believe im a fantasist/wind up merchant coming on here with fairy tales then fine but just ignore all my further threads, Thanks to everyone who has decided to help its been much appreciated,

Oh and you didnt believe the merc I guess you think my avatar is from the internet too?lol Pathetic


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> Ok well if you want to put it like that then I dont think you are in any position to warn me as you have already told me your a retired transport manager!!!???
> 
> If anyone who has first hand experience of dealing with local businessmen and government then fine but you my firend are not that person, Again as I said I wont be taking that attitude with the Spanish but your are neither a 'Businessman' nor in government so I dont need to tolerate you bulls*it thanks.
> 
> Also what business is it of yours what my friends know of Spain, If its that important I havent even asked them about it so they may know about it they may not I cannot say without asking first,
> 
> 
> At the end of the day mate I dont know you and you dont know me if you personally believe im a fantasist/wind up merchant coming on here with fairy tales then fine but just ignore all my further threads, Thanks to everyone who has decided to help its been much appreciated,
> 
> Oh and you didnt believe the merc I guess you think my avatar is from the internet too?lol Pathetic


:clap2::clap2: when is your flight today?and as you rightly pointed out , the avatar proves only that you can get a pic


----------



## tigerpoeton

dunmovin said:


> :clap2::clap2: whenis your flight today?



I have to leave the house in a minute hence the early posts :ranger:

I dont really like flying that much but it has to be done, I will report back with my findings anyway


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> I have to leave the house in a minute hence the early posts :ranger:
> 
> I dont really like flying that much but it has to be done, I will report back with my findings anyway


view my scepticism with what you will have to deal with when you get here...if you think i'm an irritation, wait to see what the locals can do


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> ... a retired transport manager!!!???


I have to agree with Dunmovin. This is the land of Don Quixote and it may well be that you will be tilting at windmills! As to your disparaging remark (above) it is obvious that you are both young and totally inexperienced in the business world. 
It would be interesting to hear what business expierence YOU have and also your age (which you said was irrelevant, but it isn't). Also ... do you speak Spanish? If not then you will get screwed, especially in the venture you are proposing. You mentioned that to get a territory you would be prepared to pay a fee (aka protection money). The problem is that this will rise year on year until all your investment is swallowed up by the Big Boys. Make no mistake, the Spaniards, Russians and Rumanians aren't going to be interested in your making a living. If they do then only on their terms by firstly forcing you to sell their contrband liqour and secondly forcing you to trade drugs. You would be naive to think otherwise.


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> Yes but you are not the Spanish authorities are you? I would really rather you didnt post on any of my threads anymore, I dislike everything about 'internet hardmen' who think its ok to go around being spitefull behind the safety of the computer screen, I wonder if you would be as careless to say these things to my face, I very much doubt it.


My apologies,I missed that one.. if the opportuntity would present itself yes I would.


----------



## jojo

Now, now, please dont squabble, I get enough of that here with my kids LOL!!! Let Tiger do some research and let him see for himself how and what he needs to do to make his dream a reality

Jo xxxx


----------



## Jewel003

Boys will be boys...defending their 'territory' LOL!

How about all going for a beer/wine/alcoholic beverage/soda at the first virtual online bar we find to relax a little ?


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> Now, now, please dont squabble, I get enough of that here with my kids LOL!!! Let Tiger do some research and let him see for himself how and what he needs to do to make his dream a reality
> 
> Jo xxxx


sorry Jo, I should know better, but sometimes the Scottish heritage gets the better of me and canny turn doon a challenge to my willingness back my words/opinions


promise...I WILL try to be better behaved


----------



## dunmovin

Jewel003 said:


> Boys will be boys...defending their 'territory' LOL!
> 
> How about all going for a beer/wine/alcoholic beverage/soda at the first virtual online bar we find to relax a little ?


I was with you ....right up until the soda part


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Now, now, please dont squabble, I get enough of that here with my kids LOL!!! Let Tiger do some research and let him see for himself how and what he needs to do to make his dream a reality
> 
> Jo xxxx


if the thread title had been honest
'opening a puti club'

would it have been allowed?


----------



## xabiaxica

the OP might find this interesting

75 arrested - prostitution


or this

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/716123/0/explotacion/sexual/nigerianas/

or this

Aído estudia medidas legales para eliminar los anuncios de prostitución en la prensa - - Diario de Navarra


----------



## NorthernLass

Caz.I said:


> No, you are missing the point, it is not just about a moral attitude to sex it is about believing in your self worth and knowing you have the ability to do something you feel is really worthwhile and fulfilling. There is a big difference between have lots of relationships and being woken up in the middle of the night to be "on duty" 24/7 etc. No I dont think its male supremacy, these days a lot of women are running the show. Though by all accounts, generally speaking, it is a hard, brutal world. I feel particularly strongly cos of the women I know in Spain who are suffering or have suffered in this industry. They have to close themselves off to what they are doing to survive, or have to turn to drugs.For a lot of people it _i_s slavery. There is a massive people trafficking business in women here too, so why encourage it?


Caz

I am in total agreement with you on this !!

The women in this industry do suffer. 

It's an industry where men exploit women on both sides, either they sell and control them or on the receiving end of the sex act. 

It's unacceptable !


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> if the thread title had been honest
> 'opening a puti club'
> 
> would it have been allowed?



LOL, probably not! But its seemed to have evolved that way!! I might close it in a minute. Its strayed so far off topic and its going round in circles

Jo xxx


----------



## lofthouse

...


----------



## Caz.I

tigerpoeton said:


> As for the comment on India and Africa It is a fact that there are people in those places living much harder and degrading lives through no fault of their own just because they were born where they were, I speak first hand about Africa experiencing it myself, I cannot be so sure about India but if the documentaries are to be trusted then I would so in certain places it is the same so my comment isnt an incorrect assumption it is fact!


I wasnt challenging your assumptions about the terrible conditions in Africa and India, it was what you said about people who objected to women being exploited not caring as passionately about the terrible conditions there.


----------



## tigerpoeton

Hi All, I have returned from my day in Spain and have been speaking to a LOT of Spainish people and English people,

I thank you for all your information on here but im now leaving the site! The advice (Other than Jo's) has all been rubbish, It may be applicable where you live I cant say for sure but 99% is N/A in Alicante, All the horror stories are way exaggerated and they are just that horror stories, The estate agent told me as soon as I met her and she got to understand me that 'Urbanisations' are just full of english who love to poke their oar in to your business all the time and report and whinge at you the whole time, She took me to a stunning spainish area and showed me a 4 bed villa with pool etc etc within the budget and whilst I was there the other neighbours came out to talk to us, They are all great and I have been invited to the big fiesta coming up to go with them!

Im guessing most of you guys live in 'urbs' and thats fine but its not the real Spain as the spanish themselves have told me!!


Thanks again but im gonna go this one alone as its the best way to learn


----------



## dunmovin

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi All, I have returned from my day in Spain and have been speaking to a LOT of Spainish people and English people,
> 
> I thank you for all your information on here but im now leaving the site! The advice (Other than Jo's) has all been rubbish, It may be applicable where you live I cant say for sure but 99% is N/A in Alicante, All the horror stories are way exaggerated and they are just that horror stories, The estate agent told me as soon as I met her and she got to understand me that 'Urbanisations' are just full of english who love to poke their oar in to your business all the time and report and whinge at you the whole time, She took me to a stunning spainish area and showed me a 4 bed villa with pool etc etc within the budget and whilst I was there the other neighbours came out to talk to us, They are all great and I have been invited to the big fiesta coming up to go with them!
> 
> Im guessing most of you guys live in 'urbs' and thats fine but its not the real Spain as the spanish themselves have told me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again but im gonna go this one alone as its the best way to learn


bye, bye Alex


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> .. have been speaking to a LOT of Spainish people and English people. The estate agent told me as soon as I met her and she got to understand me that 'Urbanisations' are just full of english who love to poke their oar in to your business all the time and report and whinge at you the whole time, She took me to a stunning spainish area and showed me a 4 bed villa with pool etc etc within the budget and whilst I was there the other neighbours came out to talk to us, They are all great and I have been invited to the big fiesta coming up to go with them!
> 
> Im guessing most of you guys live in 'urbs' and thats fine but its not the real Spain as the spanish themselves have told me!!
> QUOTE]
> Increbile! Signs off at 07:18 because he's going to the airport signs back on at 01:18 this morning informing us that he has returned i.e. 18 hours later.
> 1. Allow 1 hour to get to Gatwick (?) airport plus 1 hour for booking in etc. plus 2.5 hours flight (=4.5 hours ).
> 2. Allow 1 hour booking in for return flight plus 2.5 hours flight plus 1 hour to get home (=4.5 hours)
> 3. That would have left him 9 hours to speak to ''...lots of Spanish & English'' (can he speak Spanish or did he suddenly find lots of Spanish who could speak perfect English?), view property (I can't imagine it was just the one) and be convinced that we are talking rubish.
> 
> I love his naivety - he speaks to an estate agent who has a vested interest in agreeing with everything he says.
> 
> *This guy is priceless!*


----------



## tigerpoeton

JBODEN said:


> tigerpoeton said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. have been speaking to a LOT of Spainish people and English people. The estate agent told me as soon as I met her and she got to understand me that 'Urbanisations' are just full of english who love to poke their oar in to your business all the time and report and whinge at you the whole time, She took me to a stunning spainish area and showed me a 4 bed villa with pool etc etc within the budget and whilst I was there the other neighbours came out to talk to us, They are all great and I have been invited to the big fiesta coming up to go with them!
> 
> Im guessing most of you guys live in 'urbs' and thats fine but its not the real Spain as the spanish themselves have told me!!
> QUOTE]
> Increbile! Signs off at 07:18 because he's going to the airport signs back on at 01:18 this morning informing us that he has returned i.e. 18 hours later.
> 1. Allow 1 hour to get to Gatwick (?) airport plus 1 hour for booking in etc. plus 2.5 hours flight (=4.5 hours ).
> 2. Allow 1 hour booking in for return flight plus 2.5 hours flight plus 1 hour to get home (=4.5 hours)
> 3. That would have left him 9 hours to speak to ''...lots of Spanish & English'' (can he speak Spanish or did he suddenly find lots of Spanish who could speak perfect English?), view property (I can't imagine it was just the one) and be convinced that we are talking rubish.
> 
> I love his naivety - he speaks to an estate agent who has a vested interest in agreeing with everything he says.
> 
> *This guy is priceless!*
> 
> YouTube - Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know it ws the agent who started telling me about the urbs before I even said thats not what I want, She was explaining that she used to live there herself and the only people that continue to live there after 6 months are the idiots who have no interest in anything other than just being a typical digusting brit who thinks spain belongs to the english, My new Spanish neighbours said the same when I brought it up and they also said most spanish think that the 'urb' brits are ignorant and that most spanish dont like them!!!!
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest I accept I wasnt there that long but I spoke to enough people who totally conflicted everything said on here and who I met outside of these urbs,
> 
> One english couple I was speaking too said most people start at the urbs but if you have any desire for a change of life from the uk you move out pretty quickly as everyone is nosey in your business if people suspect you of doing anything you get reported, They even said they had a friend come over with a caravan for a week and park it on the drive and everyone in the area complained!!!!
> 
> As I originally said your areas may be different I dont know but thats what its like in Alicante.
> 
> You can all now continue to to whinge at me I wouldnt expect anything less as I get the feeling most of you are the english I have been told about, If your happy in your little world then fine but why you even moved to spain baffles me, Anyway thats it im off, Adios idiotas :yo::ban::rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> JBODEN;306854 My new Spanish neighbours said the same when I brought it up and they also said most spanish think that the 'urb' brits are ignorant and that most spanish dont like them!!!!
> ... totally conflicted everything said on here ...[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I thought you were asking about opening a strip club, so what's all this bull**** about 'urbs'. Now all of a sudden it's a villa and, if the phrase '' ... new Spanish neighbours...'' is true then you have already bought a property. That's a record! In 9 hours apart from lots of conversations with Spanish and Brits you seem to have bought a property.
> You must tell us your secret.
> PS You still haven't advised us your age & business experience, but I suspect your a Walter Mitty type so I don't expect to get an answer to that question.
> PPS ''the 'urb' brits are ignorant ''. Don't you think that you will be included in this classification?
Click to expand...


----------



## JBODEN

tigerpoeton said:


> JBODEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to enough people who totally conflicted everything said on here
> 
> 
> 
> So please tell us, what did they say about your proposal to open a high class 'brothel'.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pesky Wesky

Great poster Andy and the best thing on this thread yet! (Tried to give you thanks, but it wouldn't let me, what did I thank you for before???)

JD Boden, the OP stated his age on another thread as 21. He had no qualms about giving his age, he just didn't want to tell you!


----------



## dunmovin

Many thanks to the recent few posters, you really brightened up my morning. Seems I may not have been the only one to be a touch sceptical. But I would love to know how he managed to learn Spanish on the flight over?:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tallulah

:clap2: ahhaaaahahahahaha 

This is too funny

Nice one Andy/JBoden/Dunmovin ahahhahahahaaaa!!!!:clap2:


----------



## jkchawner

tigerpoeton said:


> Thanks all for the advice even the off topic stuff, It is all genuinely usefull as like its been said I have no experience of Spain and the culture, My opinion is that the Family thing is worldwide and not only exclusive to spain and somehow when I go abroad I usually end up making friends with these people, For example in Turkey I ended up in the 'back' of a club drinking with the people who ran the area whilst my friends were on the dancefloor making fools of themselves and that was just a holiday!!!!
> 
> I also know worldwide most mayors and politicians are happy to endorse anything that involves making them a little money and providing them a place for R&R as previously mentioned..
> 
> As for the girls I think jojo is right in everything she has said  yes some girls hate it some love it but all of you think of your workplace im sure some love it and some hate it, Thats the way it is in every job and dont forget thats all it is. A job.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the original subject and yes tommorow should be insightfull and time will determine my path forward.
> 
> Thanks again all


how about discount for expat forum membes :focus:


----------



## dunmovin

jkchawner said:


> how about discount for expat forum membes :focus:


can people who live in "urbs" get it on the NHS?


----------



## jkchawner

dunmovin said:


> can people who live in "urbs" get it on the NHS?


ohh matron


----------



## dunmovin

jkchawner said:


> ohh matron


I think he will charge extra for the girls to wear uniforms


----------



## JBODEN

jkchawner said:


> how about discount for expat forum membes :focus:


also ... pay the medical fees


----------

